

The Extraordinary Popular Delusion of Bubble Spotting - jkuria
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204621904577017960729384948.html

======
firefoxman1
The book mentioned, "Extraordinary Popular Delusions and the Madness of
Crowds," is a great read (at least the first half) that I would recommend to
anyone who wants to be able to spot a bubble.

The free eBook is here:
<http://manybooks.net/titles/mackaych2451824518-8.html>

